# Cemetery entrance



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

This will be the new and improved entrance to my cemetery this year. The columns last year where not covered with foam they where just metal frame with some wood along the bottom. I really wanted something more solid looking. The Cemetery sign above was in my haunt last year but did not have the weathered paint finish. It was just grey. I will have a fogger hooked up new this year to the sign. The gate is also an upgrage from last year.

Here is a photo of last year










This is the new and improved version


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice improvements !!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

It was sixteen minutes ago. How come I don't see photos? Bourno obviously does.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Steve -

Is this still sitting out in your living room or did the wife finally make you put it away? Looks really good.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

That looks great! i LOVE the rusty old gate! Awesome!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! Absolutely fantastic job on the gate. How tall are the columns? Very imposing!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

That made a big difference, nice decor to add to the living room too


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, that looks great. I really like the gate ... any pics of how you made it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What JD said - WOW!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

It does look great. I think you should leave the covering on the living room stuff and just keep the keep as part of the permanent decor.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

SpookySam said:


> Steve -
> 
> Is this still sitting out in your living room or did the wife finally make you put it away? Looks really good.


Still in the liveing room LOL. It has become part on the decor


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Something always does end up in the house we have a haunted picture on our wall its quite the conversation piece


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. How did you do the gate? Is that PVC? How did you do the scroll work?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice improvements indeed!
The gate looks fantastic!
Great job!
:jol:.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

I love your improvements! It looks great!
I would love to know how you made the gate.

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, columns, sign, gate, it is all awesome!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work Steve.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice gate! looks awesome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great, especially in your living room! I'm sure you have to explain yourself every time someone comes to visit. I would love to have that entrance for my graveyard and in my living room.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Now THAT looks great! I love the new look.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> That looks great. How did you do the gate? Is that PVC? How did you do the scroll work?


I can tell by looking at it that the scroll work is actually plastic flower bed fence (some whole, some cut up). I found the same fencing at my local Big Lots, and now I know what I'm going to do with it


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup. I think you should keep it in front of the entertainment centre too. Might make burglars think twice.


----------

